# Strange Epson Perfection V300 Photo (USB) problem

## amair

Hi,

I've been using the named scanner for years without any problem on my old PC (32bit Gentoo). After buying a new PC and installing 64bit Gentoo I can't use the scanner "the easy way":

1) I power on the scanner and it's detected:

```
[ 1793.682574] usb 3-4: new high-speed USB device number 6 using xhci_hcd

[ 1793.696230] usb 3-4: New USB device found, idVendor=04b8, idProduct=0131

[ 1793.696231] usb 3-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 1793.696232] usb 3-4: Product: EPSON Scanner

[ 1793.696233] usb 3-4: Manufacturer: EPSON

[ 1793.696313] usb 3-4: ep 0x81 - rounding interval to 128 microframes, ep desc says 255 microframes

[ 1793.696314] usb 3-4: ep 0x2 - rounding interval to 128 microframes, ep desc says 255 microframes
```

2) I run xsane. It initializes the scanner (sled is moving) and then some seconds nothing happens.

3) Instead of the xsane window an error message pops up:

```
Failed to open device 'epkowa:interpreter:003:006': Error during device I/O.
```

4) If I now run xsane again its window pops up most of the time, but sometimes I have to power off the scanner and start at (1) again, until it works.

I've been trying different gentoo-sources, now I'm at 3.12.13, but it didn't change anything. It's also not limited to xsane, it's the same with scanimage and other tools.

Any idea what's wrong here?

Best regards,

Andreas

----------

## gerard27

I've had problems with an Epson combi much like yours.

With the scanner turned off:

```

modprobe -r xhci_hcd
```

Then turn on the scanner.

USB3 didn't exist at the time this scanner was made.

Hope this helps.

Gerard.

----------

## amair

Hi Gerard,

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> I've had problems with an Epson combi much like yours.
> 
> With the scanner turned off:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

thanks for your answer.

First problem: I didn't have that module, so I built a new kernel to have that module (instead of in-kernel).

Second problem: After booting the new kernel I disabled that module and then I had no more keyboard. So typing was impossible.

I guess I can't run with xhci_hcd.

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> USB3 didn't exist at the time this scanner was made.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Gerard.

 

I think this shouldn't matter. Am I wrong?

Any other ideas?

Best regards,

Andreas

----------

## gerard27

What about ohci and ehci (USB1 and USB2)?

Surely your computer has those.

Gerard.

----------

## amair

Hi Gerald,

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> What about ohci and ehci (USB1 and USB2)?
> 
> Surely your computer has those.
> 
> Gerard.

 

Both are enabled in the kernel so I guess they should be used, but I'm not sure if the external USB connectors are handled by them.

Best regards,

Andreas

----------

